# Case DC-4



## bmwx1xdrive23d (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello.

I am new in this forum, and by english is not good, but I try too make my english as good as posible.

Last week, i got from mye father in law, a Case DC-4 traktor, ca 1940 model. 

It has bin in his barn for 50 years. Last time it was running were 1958. 

I have some question about the tractor.

1. were is the serial nr on the tractor? 

2. Is easy to get parts, new or used.

3. Do some of you here have some kind of literatur for this kind of tractor? Internett adreses?


Even


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just click on this link, hope it works. Bye http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/4/449-ji-case-dc.html


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

bmwx1xdrive23d said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am new in this forum, and by english is not good, but I try too make my english as good as posible.
> 
> ...


> I have used these Case tractors for farming many years ago and I'm some what familiar with them. I still own a 1950 model D and a 1943 SC. The Case D is a standard version of your tractor. The serial plate is in the center of the dash under the battery plate. I think for a 1940 model the first two numbers sould be 44. I'm not a mechanic but I would be glad to help with what I can. I have my operators manual and an IT shop manual that I use for everyday things. Good luck with your Case DC 4.


----------



## bmwx1xdrive23d (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for good, and fast answers. I find this serial plate. But it more like å print on the dash. Not a metall plate.?
Cant find any nr on it, only a trade mark warning i many different lanuages.

Do you got pictures of your tractor? Funny too see other Case tractors

Btw, bare with me my bad english I live in Spydeberg, Norway


Even


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

These are my two Case tractors sleeping for the winter. Both need carb cleaning from sitting. The Case D is a 1950 model and the SC is a 1943 model. Both where bought by my dad new. The Case SC is a war time and came on steel with no lights or electric starter. Rubber tires,starter and lights were added after the war. These two worked our 170 acre farm for over two decades. I tried to get a picture of the serial plate but it's not easy to get to. I don't want to paint or restore them becouse this is how they looked when dad farmed with them. He always thought a tractor should look like something that works so I leave them that way.


----------

